# Center piece fish.



## joeby97 (Jan 22, 2014)

What do you consider your center piece fish, the one that takes the cake above all other?

I added mine today.. Been waiting awhile for the right one to show up, Ive always had a thing for maroon clownfish, and I ended up getting a Lightning maroon finally... I also have a morse code maroon that im going to wait and try to pair up once the lightning gets a bit bigger.. fingers crossed.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Mine is my potters angelfish. Fantastic algae eater and is beautiful.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## joeby97 (Jan 22, 2014)

nc208082 said:


> Mine is my potters angelfish. Fantastic algae eater and is beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Nice, Another interesting not so common in most tanks.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*center piece*

my all time center piece is my flame hawk..

my show fish is my marine betta .. but he only comes out at nite when lights out ... didn't relize hes that big .lol got him the size of a baby now he is the size of my hand .lol
that's how long hes been in hiding for 
lol


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I know it sounds crazy but my hippo tang. We've had him since he was an inch and we upgraded from a 20g to a 50g due to him. Now we are upgrading to a total volume of 200g...Just for him...

He's a bastard but we love em


----------



## joffems (May 2, 2014)

For me, my centerpiece is my Powder Brown Tang. I stumbled upon a PBT while researching saltwater tanks and knew that I wanted one. Almost two years later I added a PBT to my display tank and love watching him every day.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Mine is a square spot Anthia...but he is a picky eater...


----------



## joeby97 (Jan 22, 2014)

joffems said:


> For me, my centerpiece is my Powder Brown Tang. I stumbled upon a PBT while researching saltwater tanks and knew that I wanted one. Almost two years later I added a PBT to my display tank and love watching him every day.


One of my favorite tangs, Such a looker that one is. I had a powder brown that I loved. then one day out of nowhere. it was floating.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

joeby97 said:


> One of my favorite tangs, Such a looker that one is. I had a powder brown that I loved. then one day out of nowhere. it was floating.


I had the same happen with my 2 year old naso tang. Loved that fish and So did my wife Tired another and it ko'ed as well very disappointing. Gonna wait for my new set up before I try another.


----------

